

So You Want to Hire an Intern? - thinkbohemian
http://engineering.gowalla.com/2011/10/21/interns/

======
amjith
I had the privilege of mentoring our summer intern and I was blown away by how
quickly he learned.

He picked up Perl in a week, learned enough about Anova and R-squared analysis
to create a very useful data parser and statistics package.

He was an electrical engineer who has taken one programming class in school.

Made me rethink our training gestation period for new hires.

~~~
thinkbohemian
thats great! i would be interested in some lessons learned form the
experience.

